# Fibro an autoimmune disorder?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Here's an interesting website discussing this among other disorders. It has a survey and questionnaire you can participate in as well as some research that may be of interest. http://www.aarda.org/index.html ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

Thanks for the info, Moldie---Great site--earmarked it----Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Your welcome Lynne. I guess I didn't realize that fibro has been classified as an autoimmune disorder now, although it makes sense. I've heard that some researchers in the past thought that this might be the case though. It seems that this group is looking to garner more research funds for several conditions that they consider to be a family of autoimmune disorders. Perhaps this type of "promotion" may benefit us all. How's the weather down in Texas where you are? I've heard you've been enjoying some warm weather perhaps from el nina? We just got dumped on yesterday and last night with snow here in Wisconsin. Temps in teens and twenties. How is your daughter doing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2000)

Hey, Moldie, the weather was wonderful the last few days--up to the 80's yesterday! Go figure for January!I just realized that Kelsey has not really complained about her neck and shoulders in quite awhile. I still see her in Church though, doing the circling thing with your shoulders, so I know that something is bothering just a bit but apparently not enough to let me know about. That is great! This move turned out to be great for her. She has a girl her age next door and they play every afternoon and rollerblade with the dogs and have a blast. I'm so tickled for her. I'm trying to keep her busy with exercise and more exercise to try and keep her limber. I am just keeping a big eye on her! Thanks for asking about her. Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That is good news Lynne. When we see our kids happy, we generally are happy too. I hope that it has been a good move for you as well. I envy your having good weather. We are getting dumped on again today and the roads are slippery. I think it supposed to be higher temps tomorrow though, so maybe some of it will melt.


----------

